# AMD-V-Hardwarebeschleunigung



## ubuntu1967 (8. März 2019)

ASRock B450 M Pro4 ist mein Motherboard 
Wo befindet sich die Biosoption AMD-V-Hardwarebeschleunigung? Gemeint ist die VT-x/AMD-V-Hardwarebeschleunigung
Bitte informiert mich etwas genauer, eventuell mit Bildschirmfoto


----------



## fotoman (8. März 2019)

Ohne das Board selber zu haben, würde ich anhand des User-Manuals
ASRock > B450M Pro4
auf den SVM Mode tippen (Seite 60)
Wobei dieser standardmäßig aktiv sein soll.


----------

